# Mail envoie des messages cachés tout seul



## Samarcande (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Tour d'abord, désolé si je repose une question déjà traitée, mais j'ai d'abord bien cheché à la main et par le module de recherche.

Mon problème : J'ai l'impression que Mail (3.6, sur 10.5.8 mcbk pro + imactel) en voie des mail à mon insu. Ou alors une autre appli ?

Comment j'ai eu la puce à l'oreille :
- je reçois de temps à autre des mails de l'un ou l'autre de mes comptes avec "RE :" ou d'autres intitulés, sans que je les aies envoyés bien entendu,
- explosant mon débit envoi (je suis sur satellite montant descendant chez sat2way, et le débit ralentit quand je consomme trop), je vois tout à l'heure sur mon interface de suivi du débit satellite qu'une dizaine de mégas sont partis de l'une de mes bécanes ce matin, alors qu'elles étaient certes ouvertes mais qu'elles n'étaient pas utilisées sur mal et safari (applis toutefois ouvertes).

Comment régler cela ?
Est-ce un "virus" ou tout autre truc qui ponctionne mon carnet d'adresse à mon insu ? 
Faut-il, comme je l'ai lu pour un sujet un peu connexe, créer des codes pour mes sessions (pour l'instant, elles s'ouvrent sans code. En revanche, j'ai quand même un code utilisateur pour installer toute nouvelle appli) ?

Pour info, j'ai chargé ClamXav, mais je n'ai pas encore lancé le minou.

Merci pour vos réponses. Si le sujet a déjà été traité, un simple lien vers la réponse déjà donnée m'aidera beaucoup.

Merci

ch


----------



## Aliboron (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



Samarcande a dit:


> - je reçois de temps à autre des mails de l'un ou l'autre de mes comptes avec "RE :" ou d'autres intitulés, sans que je les aies envoyés bien entendu,


Bof, ça, on en reçoit tous, ça veut simplement dire que l'adresse en question a été capturée par un spammeur et qu'il l'utilise (comme beaucoup d'autres) comme adresse d'envoi. A priori, c'est assez banal et signe de pas grand chose de particulier.



Samarcande a dit:


> je vois tout à l'heure sur mon interface de suivi du débit satellite qu'une dizaine de mégas sont partis de l'une de mes bécanes ce matin, alors qu'elles étaient certes ouvertes mais qu'elles n'étaient pas utilisées sur mal et safari (applis toutefois ouvertes).


Il n'existe toujours pas de virus sur Mac capable d'envoyer des messages sans qu'on ne le sache. Regarde déjà dans "Moniteur d'activité" quels sont les processus qui tournent. En cas de gros doute, plutôt qu'un anti-virus, essaye plutôt Little Snitch qui te dira précisément ce qui sort de ta machine.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2009)

Samarcande a dit:


> - je reçois de temps à autre des mails de l'un ou l'autre de mes comptes avec "RE :" ou d'autres intitulés, sans que je les aies envoyés bien entendu,
> 
> 
> -





Aliboron a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !
> 
> 
> Bof, ça, on en reçoit tous, ça veut simplement dire que l'adresse en question a été capturée par un spammeur et qu'il l'utilise (comme beaucoup d'autres) comme adresse d'envoi. A priori, c'est assez banal et signe de pas grand chose de particulier..


+1
spam banal qui se masque sous l'adresse du destinataire ( expediteur fictif)
-
et tu as un moyen très simple de voir que ca n'a rien à voir avec toi

tu regardes les entêtes detaillés ( ou contenu brut)
là tu auras le chemin et vrai expediteur


il y a des sujets 100 % spams qui detaillent
exemple
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/boite-mails-piratee-239389.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2009)

Ce qui t'arrive n'a en fait rien à voir avec toi : quelque part, une ou plusieurs personnes sur PC/Windows ont :

1) ton adresse dans leur carnet d'adresse

2) Un virus sur leur PC qui masque l'expéditeur réel de ses mails derrière une adresse prise au hasard dans le carnet d'adresses avant de s'expédier lui même aux autres adresses de ce même carnet d'adresse. Des spammeurs utilisent aussi cette technique pour faire expédier leurs merdes par des "PC Zombies" (un PC sur trois ou quatre en serait un, c'est te dire si ce phénomène n'est pas rare). Pour peu qu'une adresse de ce carnet ne soit pas valide, c'est à toi que le mail revient car l'adresse de l'expéditeur réel a été remplacée par la tienne !


Cela dit, il faut la lire avant d'ouvrir un topic ici, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" que j'ai mis en tête du forum, ça m'évite de devoir déplacer les topics ouverts dans "Applications" alors que ça n'est pas leur place !

On déménage.


----------



## Samarcande (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

D'abord merci pour les réponses. C'est Little Snitch qui m'a apporté une part importante des réponses, en me montrant le débit consommé en cachette par :
- Safari : les Top Sites, une horreur pour les petits débits
- Mail : les flux RSS, un petit peu mais quand même

Pour le lieu du postage, j'avais bien tout lu ce message, mais j'ai mis 10 minutes avant de choisir de poster dans Applications, parce qu'il me semblait que c'était juste un problème d'applis (Mail, et en fait des sous applis cachées de mail et safari ou qq chose comme ça) plus que d'Internet.

Plus globalement, ça me gêne un peu de pas toujours savoir ce qui se passe dans certaines applis fourrent-tout. Litlle snitch va un peu m'aider, merci.

Sinon, pour le spammage par des carnets d'adresses PC, cela me confirme que ça reste propre.

J'en ai quand même profité pour découvrir ClamXav et repérer (et détruire) de vieux virus PC dans des très vieux mails d'il y a 10 ans.

Reste que je suis embarrassé de ne pas pouvoir mieux suivre le journal des fichiers entrés et sortis, avec leur poids et leur horaire d'up ou download.

Merci à tous, je clos donc cette discussion sur un satisfecit global.

Ch


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

tuyau
tes RSS tu les geres via google reader et basta
ce seront les serveurs google qui bossent avec  leurs bandes passantes 

et ensuite toi tu vas sur le site de ton compte googlereader  et cliquer sur les liens qui t'interessent


----------



## Samarcande (14 Septembre 2009)

cool ! merci pascal


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

en plus si tu veux vraiment "economiser" tu choisis la presentation liste
( juste titre et debut de phrase, facon presentation gmail)

par opposition à expanded qui presente un résumé

-Autre avantage
on peut remonter en arrière, loin , mais loin, semaines , mois voire années

et la recherche intégrée est efficace ( recherche google)


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2009)

Samarcande a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> D'abord merci pour les réponses. C'est Little Snitch qui m'a apporté une part importante des réponses, en me montrant le débit consommé en cachette par :
> - Safari : les Top Sites, une horreur pour les petits débits
> ...




Ils consomment certainement du débit descendant, mais je ne vois pas comment ils seraient responsables de l'envoi de dizaines de mégaoctets!!!


----------



## Samarcande (14 Septembre 2009)

"Ils consomment certainement du débit descendant, mais je ne vois pas comment ils seraient responsables de l'envoi de dizaines de mégaoctets!!!"

pourtant little snitch affiche aussi du montant : interrogation ?
c'est justement pour cela que je suis un peu frustré de ne pas avoir de journal plus détaillé de mes échanges in/out
C'est bien mon problème : mon débit alloué par la mutualisation de la bande passante (et sa réduction quand on consomme trop, même à son insu) ne peut se permettre de telles fuites incontrôlées.

Pour la version liste de googlereader, j'en étais justement là sur l'interface ^^, merci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

> Ils consomment certainement du débit descendant, mais je ne vois pas comment ils seraient responsables de l'envoi de dizaines de mégaoctets!!!


 bien vu
effectivement ne pas confondre ce qui rentre et ce qui sort


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2009)

Samarcande a dit:


> Pour le lieu du postage, j'avais bien tout lu ce message, mais j'ai mis 10 minutes avant de choisir de poster dans Applications, parce qu'il me semblait que c'était juste un problème d'applis (Mail, et en fait des sous applis cachées de mail et safari ou qq chose comme ça) plus que d'Internet.



Bien sûr, que c'est un problème d'Application, mais si tu cliquais sur le lien (en bleu) que je t'ai mis dans mon post précédent, tu verrais que le forum "Applications n'a pas pour vocation de parler de toutes les applications. Par exemple, les applications "vidéo", c'est dans "Vidéo", les applications "photo", c'est dans "Photo", les applications "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" (ainsi que les applications "réseau"). Le but de la chose, c'est qu'on n'ait à faire une recherche que dans une seule section pour trouver tous les fils sur une application donnée (oui, je sais, il y a encore un peu de travail avant que ce but ne soit atteint ! :casse.

Applications, c'est l'endroit ou on parle des applications pour lesquelles il n'existe pas de forum spécialisé !


----------



## Samarcande (14 Septembre 2009)

OK désolé, je vais tâcher de mieux poster maintenant 

Sinon, je me doute bien que recevoir des infos (flux rss notamment) est surtout du descendant, mais j'ai effectivement observé little snitch et sa petite barre rouge montant sur Safari Webpage Fetch qq chose (que j'ai compacté + réduit Top sites à seulement 5 sites fixés) et également à Pubqq chose lié à l'adrégation des données RSS dans mail (d'où mon passage chez gg).

Je vais surveiller les prochains jours si le calme est revenu sur mon débit up/dn et s'il semble davantage correspondre à l'activité que je repère sur mes bécanes additionnées
(PS : ma borne airport snow (du 802.11g je crois) est cryptée 128 bit et mon premier voisin qui a un ordinateur réside à 250 m : je ne pense pas être piraté de l'extérieur ^^)


----------



## Tarmac25 (22 Septembre 2009)

Samarcande a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mon problème : J'ai l'impression que Mail (3.6, sur 10.5.8 mcbk pro + imactel) en voie des mail à mon insu. Ou alors une autre appli ?
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Mon problème: identique à Samarcande.

Imac intel, Mail3.6, OSX 10.5.8.

Depuis une mise à jour du mois d'Aout, j'entends de temps à autre le son d'un message expédié par Mail !!! Si je vais dans les messages expédiés, aucun message n'a été expédié à l'heure ou jai entendu le son de l'expédition...

Par contre, il y a 3 jours un de mes amis me signale que je lui ai envoyé à nouveau la réponse à un message que je lui avais expédié il y a 2 mois. !!!

Je suis donc certain aujourd'hui que mon Mac envoie des messages stockés dans mon ordinateur à mon insu.

C'est inquiètant et surprenant !!!


----------



## Samarcande (22 Septembre 2009)

Ouf, je ne suis pas fou... 

Ou au moins pas le seul ^^


----------



## Tarmac25 (22 Septembre 2009)

Samarcande a dit:


> Ou au moins pas le seul ^^



Bienvenue au club, nous sommes 2 (pour l'instant)


----------



## zorro87 (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour,


Je rencontre le même problème : 
- un ancien message part tout seul (bruit de l'envoi)
- Pas de trace du message envoyé
- Réception par un contact d'un ancien mail déjà envoyé.

Quelqu'un a-t-il résolu ce problème ?


@+
Z


----------



## CathyGYM (28 Février 2011)

J'ai eu le même pb. Je l'ai résolu en changeant mon mot de passe de messagerie..


----------

